# Bachman Dynamis Wireless System



## medion42 (Sep 8, 2009)

Has any one used this system it seems have a lot bells on it. New at the hole train world and just in the process of building a layout. ON sale this month for about 230. Will have small layout two or three trains running at the same time. Thanks


----------

